# Newbie Question



## waybel (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi all guys and girls.New to the forum and have a few questions.I inherited a lovely 1978 Holiday Rambler Free Spirit 20 foot Trailer from my sister who bought a new trailer and had to get this one of the campsite(lucky me)LOL.Its in really rough shape.I repaired the back wall which was basically gone and the 2 back side walls with all new lumber along with about a 6 foot section of the floor..She and her hubby told me that the roof leaked especially through the vents.I went and had a look at the roof and someone had used tar and tar paper.It was so thick that it was practically the same height as the vents.No wonder the vents leaked.The roof looked like it was leaking also.I decided to try and tear the whole roof apart and get it back to the bare metal and more than likely have to replace a few roof rafters at the same time..Wow ...what a job.I have most of the roof bare already except for a few more stubborn tar patches to remove.What will i use to prepare the roof for resealing and what products do i use to seal the roof along with the seams and joints?Thanks for now.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

Poke around in the forum - there's been lots of discussion from others that are doing repairs just like you.


----------

